
Bright flash of light marks incredible moment life begins when sperm meets egg - Shivetya
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/04/26/bright-flash-of-light-marks-incredible-moment-life-begins-when-s/
======
epalmer
This is very cool.

